# how hard is it to rebuild a tractor rear ?



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

in a few minutes im headed to pick up a rider from one of the stores i buy from for 100.00 , i know they said the " transmission is slipping " , but im wondering if it could be a clutch adjustment , or worse case could i rebuild the rear where all the gears are housed ? soon as i get it i'll get all the info down ect .


----------



## declid (Sep 27, 2006)

jet, u have to let us know if it manual or hydo , and give the make and model #, tom


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

More then likely the belt is slipped (adjustment) but be better to wait till you know what drive system it is as well.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

well i got her yesterday , shes a bolens mod 13am762f765 , 15.5 briggs i/c motor , automatic shift on the go 6 speep , it runs beautifully , reverse works everytime , but when you put it in foward sometimes it will go and drive great , and other times it will either sit there and make a little bit of noise or it will buck a little bit but not really go anywheres , if you keep taking it out of foward and putting it back in eventually it will work , but im thinking its a gear or something w/ a broken tooth , because it will take off and drive great at times , and it does this at all 6 speeds


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

probably the shift collar and bevel gear for the forward drive, the transmission is just a forward and reverse unit, all the different speeds come from a vari-drive belt pulley system. should not be too hard or expensive to repair. you can find the parts break down at http://mtd.arinet.com/scripts/EmpartISAPI.dll?MF&app=MTDC&lang=EN&TF=Mainframe&loginID=MTDCon%20&LoginPWD=


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

I just rebiult 1 of those drivelines 3 weeks ago. the tractor I worked on had a siezed idler wheel and a rusted siezed tensioner arm. jack up the rear end take off the cover plate by the forward reverse shifter. watch for movement on the tesioners if move freely start tractor and watch for siezed pulleys. if everything works fine and it keeps doing it its in the rear end


----------

